# CenterPunch Stabilizers



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

After I got my Quest XPB a few years back I spent a lot of time and money looking into a stabilizer that not only improved my shooting but also felt good when it was on the bow. I tried many options, settled on a 8.5" B-Stinger and was very happy with that as it is really a great stabilizer. Then came the 2010 AT Fantasy Football league where the winner got a free Centerpunch Stabilizer (of course I won :tongue: ) and ordered a 10" Stabilizer from them. From the first shot I was impressed with it. Grouping where great. The thing about it was I ordered the 10" for 3d, etc but never planned to hunt with it, just felt comfortable with the 8" B-Stinger. After improving my scores a couple weeks with the new stab I decided to try the 8" version in replacement of the B-Stinger completely. (Note I also have a 12" B-Stinger that was just too long for me so I never used it but did in my next test)

Test: I shot 4 stabs (8" CP, 8.5" B, 12" B, and 10" CP) at various distances ranging out 20-50 yards, the first couple groups I shot I didn't indicate which arrow was which and my groups (unless I flinched) were tight and didn't know which arrows were which (really stacked them in there on those short distances). Next up was making sure I knew which arrow came off which stabilizer. It didn't matter my groups stayed tight and my point of impact never changed regardless of which stabilizer. I will admit the groups at 50 yards where a little tighter with the 10" CP and 12"B than over the shorter ones but we are talking very little.

My conclusion - The CenterPunch Stabilizers performed just as well as the B-Stinger to the point that I don't think you can go wrong with either performance standpoint, the thing that I liked about Centerpunch was the fact you could make them look better. When I shot the B-Stinger it never bothered me with the look because of how well it outshot other stabs, but now that I found these stabs and you can customize the look/color I couldn't be happier as they perform equally. After that I joined their prostaff(I can see the responses already) so this isn't a pro-staffer pumping product this is an actual eval of a product I tried and came to like and then got offered to be part of their team.

I encourage you to look into them and give them a fair try! http://centerpunchstabilizers.com/


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I now own the 10" version John was speaking of in his tests and can tell you it works. I too have been searching for the right combination of stabilization AND damping. I hold steadier, the bow is deader on the shot and my accuracy has never been better and I am not on staff...BTW the Quest/Camo version looks great, first time I've seen it.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank You guys for your honest opinion on our products. If there is anything else I can do for you, just let me know. :thumbs_up


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

New Website -- http://centerpunch.wix.com/stabilizers#!


----------

